# Axle weight limits Rapido 983M -HELP REQUIRED



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm trying to source some tyres for a 2007 Rapido 983M.
Current tyres are Continantal 235/65 R16C 118R
The problem is the load rating 118.
Lots of tyres available witha 115 rating and a few at 121 but struggling to find anything but Continental at 118.
I want to find out if 115 will do and to do that I need the axle weight limit but my van is in storage at the moment so I can't look at the plate.
Anybody else got a Rapido 983M and know what the axle weight limits are please?


----------



## RichardD (Sep 14, 2009)

My Rapido is max. 4250kgs and runs on 116 Michelin Aglis tyres as supplied by Rapido.

I've got a 2009 Rapido brochure and specification for the 983M in that year was 3500kgs or 3880kgs if it had the heavier chassis.

115's will take 1215kgs, 116's will take 1250kgs and 118's will take 1320kgs, so 115s should be fine even if you have the heavy chassis spec.

Richard


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Richard.
Which model do you have?
My concern is that it might not be as simple as dividing the GVW by 4 to get the tyre load. 
I think the rear axle weight is a lot more than the front axle especially on the 983M which has a massive rear garage which we always seem to have crammed full of "stuff".
We currently have the 3880kg chassis but I'm thinking of having it uprated to 4250kg (I think it's a paper exercise on this model) to make sure we don;t overload. 
Which is a definite possibility when we've loaded up with wine for our return to the UK after our Winter trip to the sun! 
The current tyres are factory fitted Coninental Vanco Four Seasons, which are about £150 to replace. Regular Vancos with same load rating can be had for £132.
Other than that I can only find Maxxis at £120 and Syron (?) at £65!
Michelins web site doesn't even list Agilis with a 118 or greater load rating. 8O


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

I got the answer from another forum where a member has the identical MH. Front axle 1800, rear 2430. 
I think that means 115s would be right on the limit with no margin. Probably why 118s were originally fitted.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tyres*

Hello,

Summer Tyres/All-Season or Winter?

Marangoni E-Comm 235/65 R16C 121/119R 10PR Summer £110

Nokian Hakka C Cargo 235/65 R16C 121/119R 8PR Summer £15

Nokian WR C Cargo 235/65 R16C 121/119R Winter £130

Matador MPS 125 Variant 235/65 R16C 121/119N All-Season £135

Continental VancoFourSeason 235/65 R16C 121/119N 10PR Double branding 118R All-Season £150

Continental Vanco 2 235/65 R16C 121/119R 10PR Summer £152

Continental VancoEco 235/65 R16C 118/116R 10PR Double branding 115/113S SUMMER £152

Continental VancoFourSeason 2 235/65 R16C 121/119N 10PR Double branding 118R All-Season £165

Continental VancoFourSeason 2 235/65 R16C 118/116R Double branding 115/113S All-Season £170

Continental VancoWinter 2 235/65 R16C 115/113S 8PR Double branding 118/116R Winter £175

TM


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Where did you get all the prices from? 
I must be looking in the wrong places!


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

makems said:


> Where did you get all the prices from?
> I must be looking in the wrong places!


www.mytyres.co.uk is a start

then Camskill

Where are you?


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for the links. I'd already checked Camskill and I don't think I had used the ALL setting on summer/winter etc when using mytyres.
Thanks for that.

We are in Hartlepool.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

Hello,

I do not know any places in your area I can recommend.

But try all the internet sites, you may be surprised even by Kwik Fit and Event (Event can't lift more than 3500kG or balance wheels with large centres).

Pneus Online
Black Circles

There is another I recently bought some Falkens from at a give away price for my Son-In-Law but can't recall them at the moment.

TM


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

perhaps it might help if you got to a weighbridge and start from there, rather than relying on the tyres you have on there already.

cabby


----------

